# Changing jobs/visa cancellation



## Agi78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I signed contract with current employer for 2 years, I have completed 11 months of employment already. I am likely to change job within next 2 months. Current employer is not aware of my plans, and on top of that in January he has to change my visa (cancel and renew) because of changing the name of our establishment... 

Can you please tell me what may I expect? Is changing job at the beginning of contract different than after completing half of the employment term? Can current employer cause me any troubles?

Any information much appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well the rules did change recently and the majority of people must complete the two years before they can change employers. Certain people can do it before. However, they're likely to ask you to repay any costs they paid for you as you won't have completed the agreed term. I'm not sure if they're likely to put a ban on you, but more than likely you would need and NOC from your current company to move jobs. But it basically boils down to what position you hold, whether it's a freezone company or not etc etc


----------



## Agi78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you Chocoholic for your reply. I am a doctor and work in a private clinic. What NOC stands for?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Agi78 said:


> Thank you Chocoholic for your reply. I am a doctor and work in a private clinic. What NOC stands for?


No Objection Certificate. Given your field of work, it might be a completely different story. I'd check with the Ministry of Labour.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if it is a "limited" contract (your contract would say whether it is limited or unlimited), you may need to pay your employer to break the contract.
NOC stands for No Objection Certificate.
In terms of consequences of breaking a contract, I am not clear on it as the media has reported conflicting statements. If you google, apparently if you have a min. salary of 12,000 then there might not be any ban. Otherwise there could be an automatic ban, even though the employer may give an NOC. It is best to check with Ministry of Labour (google them). Call them or even better pay them a visit - from what I have heard they are quite helpful


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

You are in almost the exact situation I was a few months ago. I resigned with my previous employer after 12 months of employment. I am asuming you have an unlimited contract (like me). The rule is that you get the 6 months ban from the labour ministry. You have two options:
1. A free zone visa
2. Salary of minimum 12000 with Your new employer if you r graduate. 7000 if you have a diploma Or similar level of education.
The best thing is to call the ministry as rsinner said. They have the most updated info.


----------



## Louisefern (Jan 27, 2014)

*changing visa after job change*

Hi I would like to know the latest rules regarding cancelling labour card, changing residence visas for employee and family.

If a thread exists regarding this information, forgive me and direct me to the right place. I did a search and reached here.

My husband is employed in Dubai, he has worked for the same employer for 13 years and is now changing his job due to financial woes with his employer, he has been offered a job and need to change his labour card, and visa for himself and family. would appreciate information regarding the same. 

cancellation of labour card/change of residence visa/change of family residence visa.

thanks very much for the information.


----------



## desairavi90 (Feb 22, 2014)

this situation is also for me now. I am working with company for last 5-6 months. Now i want to leave Dubai and go back to my home country. So what will happen?

I have heard that i have to pay two month salary or visa fees to my employer. Is it true? 

And can you tell me how much visa fees i have to give employer?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## madd (Jul 24, 2015)

*visa cancellation*

hi need help what should i do if the employer trying to delayed my visa cancellation its already 1 week since my last day of work..

thaks


----------

